# Who Wore It Better? Vanessa Hudgens vs. Kourtney Kardashian vs. Adrienne Bailon



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 28, 2008)

...in Sass &amp; Bide:







Source


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2008)

LOL! The second pic is too cute!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 28, 2008)

None! they both look awful in that dress, ew.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2008)

I like Kourtney in the outfit. Super cute on her


----------



## _becca_ (Apr 28, 2008)

hmm I think it looks best on vanessa


----------



## KatJ (Apr 28, 2008)

It's interesting that all 3 are linked together. I think I would like to see a little more of Adrienne in it. Either way, Kourtney looks better than Vanessa to me.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 28, 2008)

I think I like Vanessa. Only on the basis of shoes


----------



## crapola (Apr 28, 2008)

vanessa


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 28, 2008)

Vanessa.


----------



## GeeCee (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd like to know where they found three people to try on that ugly dress.


----------



## monniej (Apr 28, 2008)

looks like a trashy waitress uniform. i think they should both ditch it.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 28, 2008)

That's an ugly dress.. I'm going with NONE too.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Apr 28, 2008)

Kourt


----------



## HiGHLYFE (Apr 28, 2008)

Vanessa. Its totally wack that Kort &amp; Adrienne are in public dressed alike.

Anyways, I like the dress.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't really like the dress but Im gunna say Vanessa.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 29, 2008)

Im gonna go with neither of 'em.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jun 11, 2008)

I think Kourtney wore it better. Adrienne just looks like a follower and the dress looks like its wearing Vanessa


----------



## fiercely (Jun 11, 2008)

Vanessa, she looks so cute in it!


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 11, 2008)

That dress is hideous, I don't think it looks very good on any of them tbh.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 11, 2008)

I think Kourtney looks better than Vanessa but Adrienne has the cutest shoes.


----------



## cheller (Jun 11, 2008)

its ugly on them all!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't like the dress at all and that fact that Kourtney and Adrienne dressed alike together is just dumb.


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd say Vanessa,, the design of the dress suits her age more i must say...the two other girls looks just fine though.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 12, 2008)

Not reallyh liking it, but if i really had to pick, i'd go with the first girl


----------



## aney (Jun 12, 2008)

I like it on the first girl!


----------



## therapybyradio (Jun 15, 2008)

lol!!!! this dress is ridiculous, but Kourtney &amp; Adrienne are adorable no matter what they wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd say Vanessa


----------



## dancer01 (Jun 16, 2008)

Vanessa


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with "none of the above"


----------



## Karren (Jun 17, 2008)

It's a tie in my book!!!


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 17, 2008)

I like the dress and I say Vanessa wore it best.


----------



## ivette (Jun 18, 2008)

i say vanessa


----------



## vesna (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't like the dress but if I had to choose I'd say Vanessa. How ugly are Kourtney's shoes?! Eugh.


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 2, 2008)

I think it's cute that they wore the same dress! It goes to show that even celebrities can be silly and girly with their friends and not care what people think! Look at the grins on their faces! LOL


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 7, 2008)

Venessa gets my vote on this one.


----------



## Mac_Junky (Aug 4, 2008)

Kourtney wore it better then Vanessa i don't think the question was asking if the dress is ugly or nice...its only asking who it looks better on.


----------



## Roxie (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's best on Vanessa Hudgens.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Aug 5, 2008)

vanessa I think..her frame fits it nicer


----------



## waffles (Sep 14, 2008)

I think Vanessa looks the best. It is more of a "cute" dress and Vanessa has that kind of appeal.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Sep 14, 2008)

Neither. I don't think the dress is flattering at all.


----------



## Panda816 (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm torn, my initial reaction was Kourtney looks best in it but looking at it again, the dress itself seems "cutesy" like younger Vanessa.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 23, 2008)

Vanessa because she isn't showing as much boob. It's much classier.


----------



## moccah (Sep 24, 2008)

hahaha cute!

I like kourtney in the dress the best


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 10, 2008)

The dress looks equally good on all of them. I liek the style, just not the print.


----------



## tinktink22 (Oct 10, 2008)

Minus the pockets on the front Adrienne and Kourtney are my pick


----------



## Annia (Oct 12, 2008)

Neither! They all look blah.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 16, 2008)

Vanessa! She looks cute in almost anything. I don't like the fact that both

Kourtney and Adrienne are both wearing the same dress, kinda weird...


----------



## Sooo Me (Nov 4, 2008)

Hate that dress!!!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 1, 2009)

Venessa.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kourtney K.


----------

